# Complete Japanese Hand Strikes Guide



## ahmad abou taleb (Jun 15, 2017)

Zuki: punch

age zuki:  rising punch

awase zuki: narrow double fisted punch

choku zuki: straight punch

chudan zuki: mid-level punch

gyaku zuki: reverse punch

heiko zuki: parallel punch(morote zuki)

hasami zuki: scissor strike

jun zuki: step through punch

kage zuki: hook punch

kizami zuki: jabbing punch

mawashi zuki: roundhouse punch

oi zuki: stepping punch

ura zuki: close short punch, with inverted hand punch

tate zuki: half reverse punch, with a vertical position

yama zuki: wide double fisted strike


shuto uchi: knife hand strike

shuto hizo uchi: knife hand strike to the spleen

shuto jodan uchi: inside knife hand to neck

shuto sakotsu uchi: knife hand strike to clavicle

shuto uchi komi: giving knife hand to sternum

shuto yoko ganmen uchi: knife hand strike to head


tettsui uchi: hammer fist strike

tettsui hasami uchi: hammer fist scissor strike

tettsui yoko uchi: hammer fist strike sideways


uraken uchi: back fist strike

uraken hizo uchi: back fist strike to spleen

uraken mawashi uchi: back fist circular strike to the head

uraken sayu ganmen uchi: back fist strike to side


mae empi: rising elbow strike

mawashi empi: hook elbow strike

ushiro empi: backward elbow strike

yoko empi: side elbow strike

otoshi empi: downward elbow strike


nukite: spear hand strike

ippon nukite: one finger strike

nihon nukite: two finger strike

hiraken uchi: fore knuckle fist

ippon ken uchi: one knuckle fist

nakada ken uchi: middle knuckle fist

haishu uchi: back hand strike

haito uchi: ridge hand strike

kumade uchi: bear hand

teisho uchi: palm heel strike

washide uchi: eagle hand


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to MT. Which style is this from?


----------



## ahmad abou taleb (Jun 15, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT. Which style is this from?


This is the Japanese karate! Also, it regroups all the techniques that may be used ; it's a good article where u can find all the hand striking techniques


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 15, 2017)

ahmad abou taleb said:


> This is the Japanese karate! Also, it regroups all the techniques that may be used ; it's a good article where u can find all the hand striking techniques



Japanese karate is a somewhat generic term, there's different styles and in mine not all the terms you listed are used as you have for example in Wado Ryu


ahmad abou taleb said:


> tate zuki: half reverse punch, with a vertical position


  is a vertical punch but not a half reverse one.



ahmad abou taleb said:


> haishu uchi: back hand strike


  is an overhand punch



ahmad abou taleb said:


> jun zuki: step through punch


  is Junzuki - forward punch or lunge punch ( not a step through one for us)



ahmad abou taleb said:


> awase zuki: narrow double fisted punch


  Joined Hand Block.


This is just a few of the differences, they aren't right or wrong just different which is why I asked what style your list is from. The differences are interesting, often the technique is done slightly differently too.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

ahmad abou taleb said:


> This is the Japanese karate! Also, it regroups all the techniques that may be used ; it's a good article where u can find all the hand striking techniques


There are multiple different styles of karate, which use different strikes. Which style is this referring to?


----------



## ahmad abou taleb (Jun 15, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Japanese karate is a somewhat generic term, there's different styles and in mine not all the terms you listed are used as you have for example in Wado Ryu
> is a vertical punch but not a half reverse one.
> 
> is an overhand punch
> ...



yes now i understand what you meant before!! u asked what style is that in karate !! those terms are used in kyokushin and shotokan karate. but what i mean it's good to have all these stances regrouped in one place


----------

